# Amazingly Easy Display Improvement!



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

So simple!

Works on any type of display!

Affordable to anyone!

So as I'm watching Serenity for the 50th time last night I think to myself,
why is this looking so ****** right now? :explode: 

<Cleans Lenses of Spectacles> :duh: 

WOW! Clear and Sharp Picture!!!! :jump:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL, pretty funny! I’ll bet your wife’s complexion really cleared up, too!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It seems like I have to do this daily... :huh:


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

I found by cleaning the spider webs away fom the projector lens helps also . alan.


----------

